# 2006 3 series



## BMWer (Jan 10, 2004)

still no dash CD changer...


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

BMWer said:


> still no dash CD changer...


MP3 Wave of the future :thumbup:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

BMWer said:


> still no dash CD changer...


Yet they put the NAV disc slot up front.


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

Staszek said:


> Get in and go without a key
> The optional Comfort Access makes the conventional ignition key a thing of the past. A uniquely coded transmitter, referred to as the ID Sensor, enables the driver to enter the car with the ID Sensor in a pocket and start the engine by pressing a button, without ever touching the ID Sensor. The ID Sensor, in conjunction with Key Memory, sets the driver's preferences for power seat position, mirrors, automatic climate control and, if equipped with optional iDrive, the radio station presets.


Everytime I read this I think of a garage door openner, and how you can open your neighbors garage door if you crack the right frequency. So can someone get in your new E90 if they have the right ID sensor "setting" or frequency?

I don't know much about the technology...how safe is it?


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

Jim Seattle said:


> Everytime I read this I think of a garage door openner, and how you can open your neighbors garage door if you crack the right frequency. So can someone get in your new E90 if they have the right ID sensor "setting" or frequency?
> 
> I don't know much about the technology...how safe is it?


Wouldnt that be the same though if they just got the frequency off your current key?


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

Staszek said:


> Wouldnt that be the same though if they just got the frequency off your current key?


Good Point!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Jim Seattle said:


> Everytime I read this I think of a garage door openner, and how you can open your neighbors garage door if you crack the right frequency. So can someone get in your new E90 if they have the right ID sensor "setting" or frequency?
> 
> I don't know much about the technology...how safe is it?


A garage door opener has like 3-5 digits, right? This one is probably 10+ digits, and encrypted. Probably tough to crack.


----------



## BMWer (Jan 10, 2004)

Staszek said:


> MP3 Wave of the future :thumbup:


How about 6 CDs worth of MP3s? Unless it is a DVD player also.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Staszek said:


> Wouldnt that be the same though if they just got the frequency off your current key?


Wouldn't work...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=913012&postcount=10


----------

